# Any ideas for tshirt arrangement in gift basket?



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

I am making a gift basket that contains about 5-6 decorated tshirts (along the lines of fun in the sun type designs) for a charity auction and was wondering if anyone had creative ideas for how to display them so that they are visible in the basket? 

I have assembled some baskets in the past that contained apparel, and basically I just fold them over a sturdy piece of cardboard and arrange them in the basket. But with the creative people on this forum, I thought someone out there may have a better idea for how to display them.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

depending on how big the design was, I would roll them up like beach towels to represent your fun in the sun them.


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks C for the suggestion. For the most part the designs are at least 8x8 so the rolling may not display the design well enough, but I do like the idea! Maybe I can do at least a couple that way and roll them around actual beach towels to result in a larger part of the design being displayed.


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

do them like towell origami, cant see your designs but they will be unique


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi, thanks for the suggestions. I just wanted to follow up with what I decided to do for the gift basket. The theme was summer fun, so I pressed some stock transfers onto tshirts to go with that theme. I folded the shirts around sturdy foam board and arranged them in different heights. I bought flip flops at Old Navy, and pressed rhinestones onto ribbon and made bows for the flip flops. Added a bottle of sunscreen and there you go. The basket is for a charity gift auction. Here are some pics.... (they show up sideways in the post preview, not sure why, as they are correct in photoshop. Hopefully they will be correct in the actual post)


----------

